# CANON Laser LBP 1120



## JCR (22 Janvier 2003)

Une amie vient de switcher avec un iBook sous OSX, mais a une imprimante presque neuve Canon Laser LBP 1120 dont le pilote officiel n'existe pas.
Y a t'il une autre solution malgré tout ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Zitoune (7 Février 2003)

Peut-être que...


----------



## Lupin sansei (7 Février 2003)

si le LBP 1120 est conçue comme les modeles plus bas de gamme, il s'agit d'une winprinter. pour des raisons de cout, le traitement des données n'est pas réalisé par le calculateur de l'imprimante, absent, mais par le cpu de l'ordi. hors, c'est basé sur windows printer service (ou un truc dans le genre). c'est propriétaire, c'est fermé et ça ne marchera qu'avec windoz.
sauf si qqu'un a trouvé comment ça marchait et a pu en faire un pilote d'impression.


----------



## JCR (7 Février 2003)

Merci pour vos réponse, mais gimp-print ne fonctionne pas pour cette imprimante.
La canon 1000 et la 1260 sont reconnues, mais pas la 1120....dommage!
Merci quand même.
(le pire, j'ai envoyé un message à canon, voilà 15 jours, mais toujours pas de réponse)


----------



## Pixou (8 Décembre 2008)

Lupin sansei a dit:


> si le LBP 1120 est conçue comme les modeles plus bas de gamme, il s'agit d'une winprinter. pour des raisons de cout, le traitement des données n'est pas réalisé par le calculateur de l'imprimante, absent, mais par le cpu de l'ordi. hors, c'est basé sur windows printer service (ou un truc dans le genre). c'est propriétaire, c'est fermé et ça ne marchera qu'avec windoz.
> sauf si qqu'un a trouvé comment ça marchait et a pu en faire un pilote d'impression.



Dois-je comprendre qu'il n'existe pas de solution ?
Est-ce que, depuis la publication de ce message qui date de 2003, l'un d'entre vous a trouvé une autre solution pour utiliser cette imprimante Laser Canon LBP 1120 avec un Mac Pro/Leopard ?  

Cette imprimante marche Super bien avec mon vieux PC, et j'hésite à la remplacer, alors que je l'utilise essentiellement pour faire du courrier.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide ...!


----------



## diwap (14 Décembre 2008)

Je suis dans le même cas,
impossible d'installer cette imprimante, qui marche parfaitement sur PC,
à l'aide...


----------



## boninmi (14 Décembre 2008)

Voir ce lien

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060320001618347


----------



## boninmi (14 Décembre 2008)

Pour Léopard, le driver ne semble pas disponible

http://cweb.canon.jp/e-support/qa/1055/app/servlet/qadoc?qa=050852


----------



## imimtac (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous trouvé une solution pour utiliser l'imprimante Canon Laser Shot LBP 1120 avec un MacBook Mac OS X 10.5.7 ???
J'ai essayé avec le driver japonais mais rien y fait.... l'impression s'arrête immédiatement.

merci.


----------



## cote obscur de la force (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je déterre ce sujet, car après de nombreuses tentatives, dont le site en japonais, je ne parviens à faire fonctionner cette imprimante LBP-1120 sur mon Imac tout récent tout beau.

Une imprimante qui ne marche que sur windoz? c'est triste...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2010)

Tout a été dit il y a sept ans par Lupin Sansei et avec force détails &#8212;> #7.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Maintenant, en suivant la piste Boninmi et en fouillant le site Canon Japon, on trouve cette page avec quelques explications :
http://cweb.canon.jp/e-support/qa/1055/app/servlet/qadoc?qa=036956

Puis on aboutit ici :
http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/lasershot/drv-macx.html

Il y a une v. 3.10 du driver CAPT mais la 1120 n'est pas prise en charge. Le support de cette dernière n'a semble-t-il jamais dépassé Tiger PPC.

Vous pouvez essayer de voir ce que donne la v. 3.10 mais c'est sans garantie.

Encore quelques indications :
http://cweb.canon.jp/e-support/qa/1055/app/servlet/qadoc?qa=057040


----------

